# Time Between Giving Birth and Another Treatment?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya 

I'm feeling a bit crazy and perhaps a bit irrational but I'm about to give birth to my first baby and I'm already planning out when I'll be having my next treatment cycle.

I have two frosties and I'm thinking I'll have them back by next xmas, with the hope of another baby during 2015.

I really want a close sibling for my first baby and it took us so long to conceive in the first place, but at the same time I realise that it'll mean appointments and planning and saving during the first precious months of my babies life and also stopping breastfeeding much sooner than I anticipated.

I'd just like opinions on getting the balance right, preferably from people who have already made that decision.

Thanks xx


----------



## Cloclo15 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Louise,

I know how you feel, and originally planned to have more treatment a year after having my DS. However, I was still happily BFing then and the consultant advised me to wait until I was ready to give up (I went on till he was 15 months). Remember you will need to wait a few months after stopping before starting treatment. The consultant said at my age there was no urgent rush. 

Ultimately it depends on you but I knew there was a strong chance that my DS might be my only one, so wanted to have that BF bond and enjoy him without stress for as long as possible. Treatment is stressful no matter what you do, and it is so nice not to be thinking about it for a year while off on maternity leave. I have an appointment to get started again now - DS is 18 months old and i feel ready now.

Ultimately there is no right or wrong to this, but make sure you do give yourself time to enjoy your little one before you get back on the ICSI carousel again.


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there,

My story is very similar to Cloco's - I thought I would be trying for #2 a year or so after my first daughter was born - we would always said we would like four children so wouldn't have been able to have big age gaps. I breastfed for 6 months and realised that I didn't want to stop so carried on until 14 months.  After that I wanted to enjoy her for a bit longer without the stress of clinic appointments etc, so it was another few months before we got going.

What I would say is that it's lovely being able to give your first baby 100% of you and only having the one to plan things around so make the most of it even if you do go for #2 quite soon! 

Good luck! 

Good luck with everything -


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Louise - I know its not what you want to hear but you really need to wait until 1st baby is here and your hormones have settled. Id say once baby is 6 months then decide. 

My DD has just turned 9 months and im in my 2ww with my ICSI cycle. I originally only thought about one child - probably because I never believed it would happen. When I was in hospital after id had DD I decided id like 3 more. But my hormones were all over the place and one day I said never again and the next I wanted more. I booked for IVF when DD was 6 months and on the morning of the first scan I delayed it. DD had been up a lot in the night and I was exhausted and just couldn't manage all the treatment at that time. Once DD started sleeping through and I felt more human I booked the treatment and here we are. 

I will say though that its true what people say about your time with 1 child being very very special. This IVF has made an impact on my time with my DD and if I get pregnant I feel sad that it will be the end of our times together doing all the fun classes and days out (although delighted to be preggars). Ive so enjoyed all my classes and lunches out with my NCT friends. Not sure id manage them with 2 youngsters. My DD will be 18 months when new baby comes if this IVF works and people tell me im mad. But im 40 in 2 months so I knew I had to get on with it. Im also going to stop at 2 children so if I can be lucky to have another ill put IVF behind me and im looking forward to that. 

I think the BF will make a difference as well like people say. My birth didn't go well and it meant I didn't have milk so I couldn't BF. Im not saying that will happen to you but you really wont know until bump is here. 

I hope that helps. Really just enjoy number 1 for 6 months and then see where you are. I put so much pressure on myself when DD was a few months old and I was exhausted, I really could have done without thinking about it and just enjoying what I had. good luck.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm pregnant with four frosties-in-waiting and i know i will have to use them ASAP
three of them have already been frozen a year and a half of the three years! 

i wish i had the luxury of a longer gap but i will have to try them and see what happens. no more fresh cycles for me though so if the frosties don't make it, that's a wrap. 

at 43 i just can't hang around to try for any more...plus i may need to try and get work at some point and the longer i'm in tx/the baby stage the harder that might become....it would be good to manage two close together as they'd start school closely too.... potentially allowing me to work sooner (there's no way i could get work that would pay for child care) 

if i had a choice i'd wait longer but as it stands i will have to make early enquiries about frosties..


of course i could end up unable to use them for example if i am injured getting this one out... or if this one needed long term care...

but here's hoping i can at least have a shot at another..


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies 

The bump is here now and 7 weeks and I want the second even more lol

I am breastfeeding but finding it such a chore that I'm planning to stop at 6 months anyway just for sanities sake. I do enjoy it but am very envious of all my ff friends and I could start weening then too.

I'm going to book a consultation for June/July and see what they say xx


----------

